

Ask HN: Whats the coolest thing you've seen/done with Arduino? - rodrigo

I think im not "getting" Arduino or Arduino-like platforms possibilities. Please share whatever you've seen or done with it.
======
mwilliams_
My Barduino (shameless self promotion).

Ruby + Arduino = Drink dispensing Barmonkey driven by a Ruby DSL that cost me
like $50 to build.

Example recipe:

drink 'Screwdriver' do

    
    
      serve_in 'Highball Glass'
    
      ingredients do
    
        2.ounces :vodka
    
        5.ounces :orange_juice
    
      end
    

end

Code, video, photos:
[http://www.matthewdavidwilliams.com/2008/10/17/introducing-b...](http://www.matthewdavidwilliams.com/2008/10/17/introducing-
barduino-the-ruby-powered-bar-monkey/)

~~~
otto
What type of pumps did you use, the link for them didn't work?

I've been trying to find cheap food-grade pumps for a similar project.

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
One way around using food grade pumps is to seal the container and pressurize
it with air so the pump never comes in contact with liquid. You can have some
problems with pumps outgassing and contaminating the air, so I wouldn't rely
on that method for a commercial product.

A much simpler way is to gravity feed the liquid. You can make pinch valves
(like on school cafeteria milk dispensers) from a solenoid or a small R/C
servo motor and only the tubing that comes in contact with fluid has to be
food grade. That stuff is easy enough to find (and cheaper than food grade
pumps).

------
paulgerhardt
The micrcontroller community today is analogous to the personal
computer/homebrew computer clubs in the early 70's - except with more embedded
applications.

I've written code for one Arduino to run a python script to order pizza when
one pushes a button (this used to be on my fridge.)

I used Arduinos as the processing, communications, and power modules for an
augmented reality/robotics project where virtual balls projected on a dry
erase board bounced off robotic devices (like a see-saw) and the devices
reacted appropriately.

Currently I'm writing a program for the Atmel to query how many days left
until YC demo day - and light up a corresponding massive LED display mounted
on our wall.

You should check out LadyAda's site - most of her modules totally rock -
especially the xbee and motor shield stuff. <http://adafruit.com/>

~~~
rodrigo
That same analogy is what caugth my attention in the first place. I still
cannot visualize wich is going to be the killer app.

------
gamache
I'm using mine to replace the ignition system on my motorcycle (1979 Honda
CX500). The original system is a lovely piece of electrical engineering, but
is prone to stator coil and capacitor failure (respectively, by heat and age).
The Arduino will allow proper ignition timing to be maintained even as three
of four timing coils fail.

~~~
weaksauce
That's pretty cool. Have you considered making the design open source?

~~~
gamache
It will absolutely be open source. I just need to complete it first. :)

------
abdels
I was lucky enough to work on this:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/radiolabs/2008/12/the_rockterscal...](http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/radiolabs/2008/12/the_rockterscale.shtml)

The hat of rock was my invention :-)

Abdel A Saleh, <https://twitter.com/abdels>

------
st3fan
The twitter shitter of course!

[http://hacklab.to/archives/the-hacklab-toilet-now-on-
twitter...](http://hacklab.to/archives/the-hacklab-toilet-now-on-twitter/)

------
noodle
<http://hacknmod.com/hack/top-40-arduino-projects-of-the-web/>

------
tierack
The brief description of this little Arduino project why did was enough to get
me started: <http://twitter.com/_why/status/1065757843>

I'd love to see it in person. Someone made and documented a similar idea here:
[http://www.urbanhonking.com/ideasfordozens/2009/02/the_git_b...](http://www.urbanhonking.com/ideasfordozens/2009/02/the_git_bell_postcommit_ruby_a.html)

------
mcotton
Here is my twitter based home security system. I'm using phidgets but I have
ordered an Arduino and will update the code. Making software do things in the
"real" world is a lot of fun.

[http://www.instructables.com/id/Combining-security-system-
wi...](http://www.instructables.com/id/Combining-security-system-with-phidges-
and-twitter/)

------
bct
What I don't get is why you'd pay $35+ for an Arduino when you can get an AVR
(the microcontroller at the heart of an Arduino) for $5+.

~~~
iigs
I paid for a sizably more expensive ($60+) kit with one (or more properly, had
one paid for for me for Christmas) because it's a ready to go kit with a USB-
serial interface, some other support circuitry, and firmware in it already.

I suppose if I ever blow up the microcontroller I'll buy an unprogrammed one
and reprogram + install it, but by far the compelling thing about it is that
you get all of the parts in one box and can start tinkering on Christmas day.
If you just get the MC you have to get a breadboard, USB support guts, and any
other stuff separately before you can start using it.

------
andresleon
Not done yet... but near Food dispenser :)

[http://andres-leon.blogspot.com/2009/04/my-first-arduino-
pro...](http://andres-leon.blogspot.com/2009/04/my-first-arduino-project-diy-
automatic.html)

comments always welcomed!

------
Titanous
I connected a PS2 barcode reader to a Sanguino, and programmed it to store the
scans in memory, then dump them when sent a specific serial command. This
allows me to scan a pile of books for LibraryThing when I'm not at my
computer.

------
timmaah
On my wall at work, used to monitor the health of my servers.

<http://www.82smugglers.com/blog/?p=7>

------
rodrigo
Great things here, thank you for your replies.

